# Powder coating RS/Premier exhaust tip



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Has anyone done it? It looks ugly with the carbon buildup on the lip, the black may able to hide it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

moko said:


> Has anyone done it? It looks ugly with the carbon buildup on the lip, the black may able to hide it.


You can buy aftermarket powder coated or ceramic coated tips. Should be no issue. Me personally I want a set of PVD stainless tips, but only one company offers it and it is extremely expensive.


----------

